# how much do i pay the transhipper?



## Nova betta

i just bought a beautiful beta off aqua bid. I have already paid the actual breeder but i was just wondering how much 9 about how much ) would i need to pay the trans shipper that lives in California i live in Utah.


----------



## Basement Bettas

They will send you a bill. Typically $5 for box.. few dollars for a heat pack and close to $40 for express probably.


----------



## TerriGtoo

There are also other options for shipping. Since you don't live clear across the country, you could have him shipped regular priority which should be around $15. I actually have used priority and have had fish shipped from west coast to the midwest without issue. And congrats on your new Thai betta! I get most of mine imported. They are wonderful!

also, please check around for various transhippers, some are less expensive than others and may be closer to you. There is one in Colorado as well. Normally you will have a week or two before the bettas are shipped from Thailand, so if it is not already shipped and you have not already paid a transhipper you will still have time to change to another transhipper and let the Thai seller know of your choice in transhipper.


----------



## shooter

I just bought a giant marble female. The shipping from the breeder was $10 and the shipping from the transhipper in CO is $47. That one was a present for a friend, but I also decided to pick one out for myself. I don't know how much more the shipping will be for the extra fish.


----------



## Nova betta

ok thanks so much guys.


----------



## Nova betta

ok got the bill it was 48 dollars


----------



## TerriGtoo

shooter said:


> I just bought a giant marble female. The shipping from the breeder was $10 and the shipping from the transhipper in CO is $47. That one was a present for a friend, but I also decided to pick one out for myself. I don't know how much more the shipping will be for the extra fish.


Aw!!! C'mon....don't leave us swimming in circles! Please post the photo here so we can see. And the one you are picking for yourself as well!  
I for one am dying of curiousity!


----------



## shooter

TerriGtoo said:


> Aw!!! C'mon....don't leave us swimming in circles! Please post the photo here so we can see. And the one you are picking for yourself as well!
> I for one am dying of curiousity!


This is the one I bought for my friend. He was short on giant females. Giants are scarce in Thailand this year due to it being cooler than normal temps. Giants are harder to breed and need a higher temperature than the standard size bettas.









And my boy Bruce:


----------



## Nova betta

*he came!*

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-Dok since everyone else is posting theirs. my boy just got here today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and he was amazing.:shock::shock::shock: here is a picture.


----------



## TerriGtoo

shooter said:


> This is the one I bought for my friend. He was short on giant females. Giants are scarce in Thailand this year due to it being cooler than normal temps. Giants are harder to breed and need a higher temperature than the standard size bettas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my boy Bruce:


 
OHMIGOSH! They are both amazing! I so want to get a king / giant. One of these days!! That is interesting info on the kings, I did not know that! did the seller say how much higher the temps had to be? Is that just for breeding or keeping them in general?
I love Bruce's coloring. Reminds me of a boy I had a few years back.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Nova betta said:


> :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-Dok since everyone else is posting theirs. my boy just got here today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and he was amazing.:shock::shock::shock: here is a picture.


 
Nova--looks like your boy is all decked out and heading to a party. Boy is he a looker. I really love his colors!


----------

